# Mushkin Chronos 240 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2013)

The Mushkin Chronos 240 GB comes at an amazing price of just $165, which makes it one of the most affordable drives out there if you want to get going with SSDs. But does such a value oriented SSD offer the performance you need?

*Show full review*


----------



## Major_A (Feb 5, 2013)

I just wanted to stop in and say that you guys do the best reviews of SSDs.  You mix real world testing with generic benchmarks.  Then the option to compare the drive inside the article is awesome.  Keep up the excellent work.

On the topic of Mushkin, I always assumed they were a Japanese company.  So I learned something new today.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the great review!

Great value when you need something "cheap" while building silent HTPCs, where speed is not that much of a concern.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you think I can use this on a laptop with SATA 1.5 ?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 28, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Do you think I can use this on a laptop with SATA 1.5 ?



Shouldn't be an issue if you don't run into any controller incompatibilities. It won't support AHCI though, so that may put some more wear and tear on the SSD if you can't enable TRIM support.

I have one of these, and besides it erasing itself 3 weeks after I got it when I moved the guts of my PC into another case, it has worked fine. I was surprised to see only 4 flash channels populated, but it still works fine (but slower than my Corsair Force 3 120GB). I'm surprised that the 480GB version has the typical half IOPS like other vendors but probably has the same chips over 8 channels? Is the "half IOPS" on >256GB SSDs a controller limitation?


----------

